

WakeMate Shipping Internationally  - gnemeth
http://blog.wakemate.com/2011/04/04/wakemate-is-shipping-internationally/

======
joshfraser
Have they shipped replacement power adapters yet? They emailed me to tell me
not to use mine because it might catch on fire, but I haven't gotten a
replacement or heard any news about that. Anyone know the status on those?

~~~
gnemeth
We are still working on a solution for the replacement chargers, but
unfortunately it is a lengthy process. Don't worry we didn't forget about it
and will be in touch once we have a solution!

~~~
dschobel
So what's going out the door to customers today?

~~~
hartror
One would assume it isn't fiery death . . .

------
Dylanlacey
What I really appreciate is they've gone and found a reshipping service,
obtained a special deal and are using them to allow them to _really_ ship
internationally, not just to three continents.

That's an excellent example of trying to help people buy your product.

~~~
OPAS
Glad to hear you're on board, Dylan. We (OPAS) are excited to be working with
WakeMate and are looking forward to getting this product to a wider audience.

------
TeHCrAzY
From what I can work out, shipping internationally is going to set me back
~$65USD, pretty much doubling the price.

    
    
      $25  : join fee.
      $15  : monthly fee (cancel immediately).
      $50  : shipping fee (assuming its about 500grams or so).
      -$25 : credit/discount from wakemate.
      = $65

~~~
OPAS
Hi, this is Reid at OPAS, the forwarding service WakeMate is working with.
Just to clarify, we offer two membership plans: the "Package & Mail" plan
requires the $15 monthly fee you're referring to, but our "Package Only" plan
does not require any monthly fee. So if you don't need to receive mail
documents, you can sign up for the Package Only membership and save an
additional $15. Hope this helps!

~~~
cynix
Do you happen to know the dimensions and weight of the package it comes in?

~~~
mhansen
I just asked on their website:

WakeMate: its 8 inches by 6 inches by 1 inch WakeMate: and weighs .2 lbs

------
zaatar
So now that the WakeMate has been out for some time ... does this thing
actually give you better sleep/rest, in practice?

------
rem1313
I tested the WakeMate for a few days and I have the following comments:

* The software (iPhone) was not really very well thought out/polished. I don't want to scroll and select the time to the minute which I'm about to wake up if the wake up interval is 20 minutes.

* Signup for account via app redirects to web page which is not optimized for iPhone browser/smalls screen.

* Battery life is awful - max couple of nights, but its kinda cool, that it charges from the same USB charger than iPhone.

Overall the feeling is that they rushed to complete the software while trying
to look cool and colorful, but forgot about the usability or didn't pay enough
attention to it.

I have no opinion (yet) about the product concept/usefulness since I have only
been using it for couple of days, one of which I wasn't able to get much sleep
due to external factors.

------
greattypo
I'm still intrigued by the WakeMade concept. The last HN thread I remember had
all sorts of good unanswered questions.. one I remember being: do these bands
help you feel more refreshed all day or is it just an initial thing?

Has anyone found more information about how well these work?

~~~
kemiller
I'm fairly disappointed. When it works, the data is really interesting. I'm on
my second unit, and they've both been really really flaky, mostly battery
issues as far as I can tell. Annoying to use (constantly have to find a little
tiny switch and turn it of and back on again).

I guess for a $49 sleep monitor what do I expect? My sense, having had a taste
for what it could do, is that I'd rather pay a bit more if it meant more
reliability. It's frustrating when your data collection is thrown off by a
lost night, or when the alarm doesn't go off at the right time because it lost
its connection.

------
dmix
It's been 17 months since I preordered the product and I still ordered it
(internationally) without a second thought.

------
keyle
WakeMate sounds really cool but I don't sleep alone. It's all about waking you
at the perfect time isn't it. That means I get woken up all refreshed and my
partner is going to be cranky? Not designed for couples?

~~~
anateus
Well, if you use any alarm clocks isn't that the case already?

I've been using my wakemate for a few weeks now in a shared bed, but my
girlfriend wakes up several hours earlier than me. Since I'm able to ignore
her alarm I've never had an issue.

I imagine that since the wakemate wakes up fairly gently (most of the alarm
sounds it comes with are pretty calm) and since it tries to wake you up during
your lightest sleep, your partner is likely not in their lightest. At worst
they could rise to near-awake until you shut off your alarm.

Even if you could have two wakemates syncing together finding a shared near-
awake state to wake you both up might be statistically difficult :)

~~~
keyle
What is your experience with it, do you wake up nice and refreshed? also is it
annoying to sleep with that on?

~~~
anateus
It's actually a little weird. When you wake up with a normal alarm clock
there's usually a sharp delineation between asleep and awake. With the
WakeMate since it gets you during near-awakeness you feel as though you've
already been waking up for several minutes when your phone suddenly stated
chiming.

It's not like in sleeping pill commercials where the woman wakes up and gives
a happy stretch, instead it's just that your brain is already booted up,
there's isn't a wait time for it to start functioning.

If you didn't have enough hours of sleep it won't magically make you fully
refreshed. However, we can often survive on less hours of sleep than we think
if only we wake up at the right time. And I know that for me if I wake up at
the wrong moment it can ruin my day (I remain tired all day even if I've had
adequate hours)--this is something WakeMate definitely seems to help with.

Edit: I've found it to be a tad overly tight but I'm a pretty big guy. After a
couple of uncomfortable nights I inverted the band which helped a lot and now
it's just fine. The device is attached to a pocket on the "inside" of the
band, when you invert it the pocket is now on the outside of the band, and the
device itself no longer constricts the circumference. It's still just as
tightly couples to my arm movements though so I don't believe accuracy has
been affected.

------
listic
I don't know how many of the countries this reshipping service actually
covers, but they don't ship to Russia, possibly to the whole ex-USSR. ("We
currently do not ship to the country you chose" for Russian Federation, "No
rate was found. Please contact our customer service." for Belarus and Ukraine)

I think one could use a better reshipping service: if you outsource reshipping
anyway (and make your customers sign up for a separate, paid service at that),
why not cover all countries as well?

~~~
OPAS
Hi. We used to ship to Russia, but we've recently had to cancel service there
because the country's customs authorities no longer accept personal import
shipments. We apologize for the interruption and we're currently trying to
find a solution to help you and other members access products like WakeMate.

------
jamii
Since I ordered I have moved to a country that they don't ship to. It's nice
that they have a forwarding service but I wish they had told me about it
before I sent mine to a friend instead.

------
andersj
This looks like just what i need. Has anyone tried ordering it in EU
(Scandinavia). What cost should i expect with shipping?

------
seabee
Ordered it on Saturday and got it today. I'm pretty excited to try it out
tonight!

